
SPARTAN: Procedural Tile Generator - jsnell
http://pnjeffries.itch.io/spartan-procjam-edition
======
leafo
Nice seeing itch.io here. I make itch.io, check it out if you're into indie
games: [http://itch.io](http://itch.io)

~~~
joshu
itch.io is stellar. thank you.

any chance you would consider a spiking or daily/weekly popularity chart?

~~~
leafo
Sure, I'm in the process of reworking the game browsing pages and having a
weekly (and maybe daily) list of top sellers/top downloaded is something I'm
considering.

~~~
joshu
please let me know if I can help.

for delicious I built a new popular spiking algorithm - it was essentially
recent popularity normalized by total popularity. it worked really well.

------
rcfox
It would be awesome to see this turned into a library for dynamically
generating aperiodic Wang tiles[0] for one "idea". (ie: grass or cobblestone
that doesn't appear to repeat)

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wang_tile](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wang_tile)

~~~
andrewla
I imagine that there is additional research in the area, but what you would
want is not so much a Wang tile as described in the article, because then all
of the triangular tiles would have to be mirrored.

With the existing set, to get anything looking realistic, you would have to
define the "left-yellow", "right-yellow", "up-yellow", and "down-yellow"
variants of the yellow triangle, with the left and right variants being
tileable.

I feel like it should be possible to define a variant of Wang tiles where only
complementary colors can be matched.

That said, although aperiodic Wang tiles force all possible tilings to be
aperiodic, I'm not aware of anything that says that a regular set of tiles,
for which periodic tiles are possible, require that all tilings be periodic.
That is, it should be possible to create an aperiodic tiling of less difficult
tiles. In fact, this is obvious by a projection of the Wang tiles onto less
pathological tiles -- we can take the set of 13, call the first six "black"
and the second seven "white", and obey the Wang tiling rules and produce an
aperiodic tiling consisting of just black and white tiles.

------
EpicDavi
Would be nice to see a cross platform release in the future! :)

------
Animats
At last, a solution to a problem that's plagued the developers of 2D
sidescrollers since 1980!

It would be more useful today to have something like Photoshop content-aware
fill, something that generates plausible tiles given a sample image. Check out
ZenBG, which does that. [http://mudcu.be/bg/](http://mudcu.be/bg/)

~~~
lumpypua
The download wallpaper link doesn't work on mac os 10.9, safari 7.1.

Console displays this on load:

[Error] Failed to load resource: Could not connect to the server.
(livereload.js, line 0)
[http://mudcu.be:35729/livereload.js?snipver=1](http://mudcu.be:35729/livereload.js?snipver=1)

No error on the actual download button click.

------
Paul_S
There's only a windows build available. If we want more games on our platform
then we should also release tools for it rather than just for windows.

Other than that this would be a cool library to include in a game for runtime
texture creation.

~~~
ixtli
Good luck. Game developers tend to be more interested in things that aren't
contributing back to the various communities that enable them to do their
jobs.

------
jwatte
I want to see a comparison to other similar tools with longer history: \-
Filter Forge \- Substance

